# Anyone from Washington???



## IWalrus (Nov 13, 2013)

If so add me on fb and we can talk


----------



## IWalrus (Nov 13, 2013)

More specifcally, I'm in Eastside


----------



## pre (Dec 26, 2013)

Yo, I'm in Washington. I'm moving out to your area this week lol. Send me a message.


----------



## oruga (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey I live in Washington too, just moved here a few months ago. I live near Walla Walla and tri cities.


----------

